# Nhà cung cấp máy lạnh âm trần, giấu trần chất lượng tốt, giá rẻ dành cho mọi công trình



## lanthchau (13/1/22)

Ngày nay, *máy lạnh âm trần cassette* và* máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió *đang trở nên là dòng sản phẩm làm lạnh thông dụng và sang trọng tại các nơi có yêu cầu về mặt thẩm mỹ cũng như chế độ làm lạnh tốt, ổn định như: công ty, văn phòng, ngân hàng, nhà sách, spa, bệnh viện, phòng khám, nhà hàng, quán ăn, quán cà phê sang trọng, hay thậm chí là phòng khách của các biệt thự, nhà phố,... bất kỳ nơi nào có mặt của 2 dòng máy này bạn cũng sẽ thấy được không gian nơi đây rất thoáng đãng, mát đều và không hề chiếm diện tích ở sàn hay trên tường như của *máy lạnh tủ đứng*, *máy lạnh áp trần* và *máy lạnh treo tường*.


*► Tin liên quan:*

• *Máy lạnh âm trần là gì? Có nên lắp điều hòa âm trần không?*
*• Máy lạnh - điều hòa giấu trần là gì, phù hợp không gian nào?*









Máy lạnh âm trần còn có tên gọi là *máy lạnh cassette *đối với những ai là thợ, là dân kỹ thuật rất rành về lĩnh vực này. Khi quý khách chưa rõ hết về sản phẩm thì có thể CLICK vào website công ty để tìm hiểu thêm về kiểu dáng, kích thước, công suất cũng như những đặc điểm vượt trội của sản phẩm mỗi hãng mà chúng tôi đang cung cấp* ⇒ Máy lạnh âm trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh*



Hoặc nếu quý khách có nhu cầu muốn được báo giá máy theo số lượng cụ thể vào mỗi thời điểm khác nhau hãy liên hệ ngay đến Phòng kinh doanh theo số: *028.2212.0566 - 0901.4321.83* (Báo giá sỉ tốt nhất)



Thanh Hải Châu chúng tôi là đơn vị tự tin đã có nhiều kinh nghiệm trong việc cung cấp và* thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette c*ho mọi công trình lớn nhỏ trên khắp địa bàn TP HCM cũng như các tỉnh thành lân cận như Bình Dương, Bình Phước, Đồng Nai, hay Long An...các công trình sau khi hoàn thành đều đạt tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật, thẩm mỹ và chất lượng, đem đến sự hài lòng cho mọi chủ đầu tư và các đối tác là công ty xây dựng hoặc thiết kế nội thất. Cho nên khi quý khách có bất kỳ nhu cầu về tư vấn lựa chọn sản phẩm có công suất phù hợp hoặc cần tư vấn kỹ thuật lắp đặt và khảo sát công trình MIỄN PHÍ hãy gọi ngay đến Hotline: 0911 260 247 gặp anh Luân (Tư vấn kỹ thuật MIỄN PHÍ 24/7).















Hiện nay, ngoài máy lạnh âm trần cassette thì có thêm một loại sản phẩm cũng đảm bảo được yếu tố thẩm mỹ và sang trọng, nhưng về chi phí lắp đặt thì có phần cao hơn so với máy lạnh cassette vì có thêm phần ống gió, miệng gió,... đó là* máy lạnh âm trần ống gió *hay còn gọi là* máy lạnh giấu trần*. Hiện nay, Thanh Hải Châu đang cung cấp dòng sản phẩm này của 4 hãng nổi tiếng là: Daikin - LG - Mitsubishi Heavy - Reetech - Sumikura và Toshiba, *thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần* với giá cực ưu đãi. Quý khách có thể tham khảo chi tiết tại đây *⇒ Máy lạnh giấu trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh*.










Tùy vào yêu cầu và sở thích của mỗi khách hàng sẽ có sự lựa chọn mỗi loại sản phẩm khác nhau, nhưng để có được sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo và công trình hoàn thiện ưng ý nhất thì quý khách cần có sự tư vấn chuyên nghiệp từ kỹ thuật viên kinh nghiệm và am hiểu về mỗi loại sản phẩm, đừng ngần ngại gọi đến khi cần tư vấn nhé quý khách: *0911 260 247 - Mr Luân.*



Nếu quý khách đã có bản vẽ autocad công trình chi tiết cần chúng tôi báo giá theo số lượng dựa theo, hãy gửi đến địa chỉ email sau: *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com *để được phản hồi nhanh nhất.



► Xem thêm nhiều công trình thi công khác tại *⇒* *Dịch vụ - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh*


*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *thanhhaichau.com*


*ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

*MONG MUỐN BIẾN MỌI CÔNG TRÌNH CỦA QUÝ KHÁCH TRỞ NÊN HOÀN HẢO NHẤT



Nguồn tin : Chuyên cung cấp, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần, giấu trần giá ưu đãi nhất*


----------

